# Stout



## Timmsy (16/12/08)

I am thinking at giving a stout a go to get ready for the winter for next year. As ive only made one from a can and malt i wana give a AG style ago. Im thinking of a stout along the lines of Coopers. Not sure what style of stout that is as im not sure about stouts. So if you guys would like to shread some light on it for me i will be thankfull


----------



## datman510 (16/12/08)

im not sure if this is a question or a statement? do you want recipe advise? open up to us..... open your mind


----------



## drsmurto (16/12/08)

Timmsy said:


> I am thinking at giving a stout a go to get ready for the winter for next year. As ive only made one from a can and malt i wana give a AG style ago. Im thinking of a stout along the lines of Coopers. Not sure what style of stout that is as im not sure about stouts. So if you guys would like to shread some light on it for me i will be thankfull



Good thinking giving it time to age and smooth out for winter.

Warrens 3 shades and 4 shades of stout are popular. 

I made a version (green bullet and 1187 instead of cascade and nottingham) of his 4 shades this year (2nd at SABSOSA, 1st at ANAWBS) and am super keen to make his 3 shades next year, maybe even the oatmeal variant.


----------



## Timmsy (16/12/08)

larry66 said:


> im not sure if this is a question or a statement? do you want recipe advise? open up to us..... open your mind



What do you offer to open my mind with  

Im curious on some recipes. as ive said im not sure what style of stout is coopers like oatmeal, sweet etc.... So i dont know where to look.


----------



## Timmsy (16/12/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Good thinking giving it time to age and smooth out for winter.
> 
> Warrens 3 shades and 4 shades of stout are popular.
> 
> I made a version (green bullet and 1187 instead of cascade and nottingham) of his 4 shades this year (2nd at SABSOSA, 1st at ANAWBS) and am super keen to make his 3 shades next year, maybe even the oatmeal variant.




Thanks for that Doc. Im thinking if i get my act together come winter i will have some nice winter warmers. I dont mind the odd stout and porter. Just havnt made any decent ones YET! But that will change


----------



## drsmurto (16/12/08)

I have a few bottles left over from ANAWBS if you want to drop in and pick a bottle up. Also have a brown porter/dark ale that got 2nd in the dark ale class.


----------



## neonmeate (16/12/08)

coopers is usually categorised as a "foreign" stout.
there was a leak some time ago of all the grists (grain proportions) of all the coopers beers and i can report that the stout contains 82.7% pale, 7.3% wheat and 10% roasted malt (try just chocolate at this percentage rather than black malt...) plus perhaps 10% sugar or so, POR hops to 40 odd IBUs and an OG of round 1060-1065. culture up some coopers yeast out of the bottle for the extra touch of banana.


----------



## Timmsy (16/12/08)

DrSmurto said:


> I have a few bottles left over from ANAWBS if you want to drop in and pick a bottle up. Also have a brown porter/dark ale that got 2nd in the dark ale class.



Ill take you up on that offer mate. Ill pm you to organise some time. Thanks!


----------



## Filby (20/4/11)

neonmeate said:


> coopers is usually categorised as a "foreign" stout.
> there was a leak some time ago of all the grists (grain proportions) of all the coopers beers and i can report that the stout contains 82.7% pale, 7.3% wheat and 10% roasted malt (try just chocolate at this percentage rather than black malt...) plus perhaps 10% sugar or so, POR hops to 40 odd IBUs and an OG of round 1060-1065. culture up some coopers yeast out of the bottle for the extra touch of banana.




Has anyone tried this recipe? Any comments about mash in temps to leave a bit of body and sweetness to the stout?

Cheers

Fil


----------



## Filby (21/4/11)

Guess thats a no. I'll have to give it a whirl then.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (21/4/11)

Filby said:


> Has anyone tried this recipe? Any comments about mash in temps to leave a bit of body and sweetness to the stout?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Fil


this is pretty much what i made for the last adelaide swap. I dropped the sugar and added some pale choc and used roast barley not roast malt. turned out pretty good.


----------



## Filby (22/4/11)

Ok cheers.

Im trying:

5kg Ale
0.7kg Chocolate
0.5kg Wheat Malt
0.3kg Flaked Oats (for body)

hopefully it turns out alright.


----------



## bradsbrew (22/4/11)

Filby said:


> Ok cheers.
> 
> Im trying:
> 
> ...



No roast barley? I'd go 0.35 Choc and 0.35 Roast.


----------



## Filby (22/4/11)

bradsbrew said:


> No roast barley? I'd go 0.35 Choc and 0.35 Roast.




Shit. Too late now as its on the boil. Guess we'll see how it goes with just the chocolate.


----------



## Bribie G (22/4/11)

Do you actually have any RB or would you have to order that in? 
If you can get your hands on some in the next few days I don't see any problem in steeping some in hot water with either enough LDME or sugaz to bring the "miniwort" to the same gravity as the original wort. Strain, boil for maybe 10 mins, cool and pour into fermenter as an ultra-late-grain addition. I seem to remember a thread from waaaay back about someone doing that with crystal. 


RB is steepable, doesn't need a mash.


----------



## Filby (22/4/11)

I might be able to get some tommorow if anywhere is open. With the current weights, would 200-300 gm of roasted barley be fine?

edit: Looks like brewcraft have 500gm packs of roasted barley so can pick that up tomorrow morning.

Cheers

Fil


----------



## Hatchy (22/4/11)

Where are you? I've got some roast barley that I reckon would be fresher than what's at brewcraft. I'm at Marleston.


----------



## Filby (22/4/11)

Cheers for the offer Hatchy, Im at Glynde. I might drop into Brewmaker first as he's not too bad in there plus there's a couple of other things I need as well. If I get stuck tommorow I'll come a knockin' 



Fil


----------



## DanteHicks (8/2/12)

Hey all,

I am doing my first AG this weekend (BIAB), and I am going to have a bash at the 3 Shades of Stout.

I have made a few changes, apart from reducing the batch to 20L, I substituted the Target for Willamette (My LHB does not have much of a range and I forgot to order my hops when I ordered grain from G&G).

I am also going to use one of the seasonal Wyeast 1581 Belgian Stout.

This is my total grain bill, hops and yeast, can someone please liik it over and let me know if I have forgotten anything or am making any mistakes?

Simpsons Golden Promise 2000g


Bestmalz Pilsner 850g

Simpsons Brown 420g

Flaked Barley 300g

JW Roast Barley JW Roast Barley 215g

TF Pale Chocolate Malt 215g

Willamette 4.8% 50g 60min


Fuggles 5% 15g 15min


1581 Belgian Stout seasonal yeast


I have read the BIAB stuff by PistolPatch and the BIAB urn stuff by Bribie G and I think I am ready.
Does anyone have any extra advice for a first timer?

Thanks heaps, I am looking forward to Saturday.


----------



## erniebeer (8/2/12)

Get up early and do the brew. Try not to drink whilst you are brewing due to handling hot water. Maybe thats just me but beer tastes even better when you are also in the process of making it.

Have you got a pulley type system to help with hanging the bag?


----------



## DanteHicks (8/2/12)

erniebeer said:


> Get up early and do the brew. Try not to drink whilst you are brewing due to handling hot water. Maybe thats just me but beer tastes even better when you are also in the process of making it.
> 
> Have you got a pulley type system to help with hanging the bag?



I used to have a still (for distilling water not alcohol, as that would be illegal here in oz :unsure: ) and I know what you mean about beer tasting better while you are brewing/stilling, but I will try to stay sober.

As for the pulley system, I was going to use SWMBO, if I can get away with it.


----------



## sponge (8/2/12)

DanteHicks said:


> As for the pulley system, I was going to use SWMBO, if I can get away with it.



I like it!




Sponge


----------



## staggalee (8/2/12)

DanteHicks said:


> As for the pulley system, I was going to use SWMBO, if I can get away with it.



:lol: 
Goodonya


----------



## DanteHicks (9/2/12)

Sorry to bump this but all no chill requires is to siphon the wort into a sanitized cube/jerry can whilst hot and allow it to cool in a sealed sanitized environment before fermentation yeah?

I don't want to dredge up the "Chill V. No Chill" argument as at the moment I have no choice but to no chill, cash flow is fucked.

Thanks and looking forward to my 1st AG.

Scott


----------



## manticle (9/2/12)

Pretty much got it in one. Squeeze air out when finished draining, cap on, leave on its side for 10 or so mintes. That's also a good way to check if the lid sealed properly.

I need to ask what the 850g pilsner is for? I'd just go all maris unless you don't have enough.

Pils will work fine - just not really necessary and won't contribute a noticeable flavour as far as I can see.


----------



## bradsbrew (9/2/12)

manticle said:


> Pils will work fine - just not really necessary and won't contribute a noticeable flavour as far as I can see.



May not 'add' flavour wise but can contribute to body perception, especially if your after a dry "guiness" type stout. Infact its what it doesn't contribute which makes it favourable.

cheers


----------



## Wolfman (9/2/12)

I'm interested in this!


----------



## manticle (9/2/12)

bradsbrew said:


> May not 'add' flavour wise but can contribute to body perception, especially if your after a dry "guiness" type stout. Infact its what it doesn't contribute which makes it favourable.
> 
> cheers



I agree - I've used pilsner in a stout before too. Just that, at first glance, that proportion looks too small.

Happy to be wrong - when I've used it it's usually been around 50:50 pils/ale type.


----------



## DanteHicks (9/2/12)

manticle said:


> I need to ask what the 850g pilsner is for? I'd just go all maris unless you don't have enough.



This is a bastardization of the Three Shades of Stout recipe in the database. 

As it is my first AG, I am still unsure of the grains and their contribution to the end product.

The recipe called for 850g Pills, or the 47L equivalent (I am only doing 20L).

If I am happy with this result, I will try all MO next time.

Thanks Manticle


----------



## bradsbrew (9/2/12)

manticle said:


> I agree - I've used pilsner in a stout before too. Just that, at first glance, that proportion looks too small.
> 
> Happy to be wrong - when I've used it it's usually been around 50:50 pils/ale type.


This one looks more 45: 35: 20 ale/pils/specs interesting


----------



## manticle (9/2/12)

3 shades has had so many recommendations that if that's what it calls for, I would listen to that rather than me.

I was just curious.


----------



## DanteHicks (9/2/12)

Yeah that's why I decided on 3 shades, lots of good ratings. Doesn't mean I wont try an all MO one later, as I do love by Stouts.


----------

